# Recommendation.. help



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

So I have a droid 2 global and I'm up for an upgrade and wanted to know some opinions about the droid x2, droid 3 and the Bionic when it comes to custom Roms which one has more stable roms and if any of this phones can do tethering with no problems? Please any opinions
Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------

